# New Sod: Fill in seams or let it grow?



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm only on day four of my new TifTuf lawn but am wondering if I should start filling in the seams with sand or just let it grow together over the next few weeks and then sand? Thanks. Here are some pics:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Fill them in now


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Did you roll your lawn?


----------



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Did you roll your lawn?


The crew rolled it once after they were done on Saturday. I wasn't impressed; so I rolled it again myself this morning and cleaned it up. It looks much better.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Either way you should be fine. I waited and leveled with sand after gaps were filled.


----------

